
A Brief History of Tesla - KhalilK
http://techcrunch.com/gallery/a-brief-history-of-tesla/
======
SuperChihuahua
I've written a more detailed timeline here:
[http://blog.trejdify.com/2014/03/tesla-motors-history-
timeli...](http://blog.trejdify.com/2014/03/tesla-motors-history-
timeline.html)

------
ghshephard
It's already out of date, doesn't cover recent announcements of the driver
assist capability and only speculates about the all-wheel D option.

~~~
calvin_c
The article was written in the lead up to the announcement earlier this week.
Not sure why it was posted to Hacker News now.

